# Talking Timeshares Episode 10 - DVC announces Full points borrowing available for owners!



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2022)

Pro: finally figured out the camera settings
Con: my face is now in HD quality!

hope everyone enjoys the TUG member banner in the background, its actually the very first one we ever had (and the only one ive ever gotten back), the names on it from 2008 are pretty cool to read!

also....dad jokes are now included free of charge!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> Pro: finally figured out the camera settings
> Con: my face is now in HD quality!
> 
> hope everyone enjoys the TUG member banner in the background, its actually the very first one we ever had (and the only one ive ever gotten back), the names on it from 2008 are pretty cool to read!
> ...



I have been liking the new background.  I found the other backgrounds distracting but that may just be me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2022)

yea, ive stopped using zoom for the recordings as the quality of the video is pretty awful....ill keep playing with backgrounds but I do like the original TUG banner for now!


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 23, 2022)

@TUGBrian Big like for all your videos.

Also like the other Timeshare Content creators!


----------

